# Zombie Song



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I just beat Plants vs Zombies and was rewarded with this vid:






Here's a funny live action take on it


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Thanks Sickie


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

I've heard of this through some friends of mine...
Looks... interesting.
.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

We have that game on one of our laptops - it's a hoot to play. I like the goofy neighbor who stops by to give you helpful hints during the game.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

That song has stuck with me too. LOL The song writer won best of the video game songs of 2009 for this one.


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

What a time to be alive....I am going to look back with pride for this will be our finest hour


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

Uggggg!


----------

